# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Συζήτηση για φωτο από τη διάλυση [Debate on photos from scrapyard]

## Django

Beached pictures if taken, tell him to keep them for himself. And I would like to please you all not to upload any beached pictures, if there would be any. Nevertheless the ship has to be beached. And it hasn't, has it?

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

dear friend, till today, i was very lucky not to see pictures of "poseidon express" under demolition.
maybe you'll  (we all of us)  have the same luck for roi beaudoin

----------


## giorgos....

και εγώ με τη σειρά μου θα ήθελα να ζητήσω σαν προσωπική χάρη όποιος έχει ή πέσουν στα χέρια φωτογραφίες απο την προσάραξη του Γεώργιος Εξπρές ή την τυχόν διάλυση του να μήν τις ανεβάσει.. καλό θα είναι να το αναφέρει προς ενημέρωση όλων όμως *θα ήθελα να* *ζητήσω και παρακαλώ γι' αυτό* να μήν ανέβουν τέτοιες φωτογραφίες. υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι που όλο αυτό τον ένα χρόνο έδωσαν τόσα πολλά έστω για να προσπαθήσουν να το σώσουν, που κατέθεσαν ένα κομμάτι της ψυχής τους σε αυτό το καράβι.. και άλλοι τόσοι που το αγάπησαν, δέθηκαν μαζί του και θα ήταν πολύ σκληρό γι' αυτούς..

και πάλι ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Leo

Θα πρέπει, εφόσον οι φίλοι που δούλεψαν και για την διάσωση του Γεώργιος Εξπρές, επιθυμούν να μην ανεβούν εδώ φωτογραφίες απο την προσάραξη και την εν συνεχεία διάλυση του πλοίου, να σεβαστούμε όλοι την επιθυμία τους. Αυτό θα είναι το δικό μας ευχαρσιτώ σε εκείνους για τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειές ετών που έκαναν γαι την διάσωση του πλοίου. 
Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.


The friends of Georgios Experss would wish to abstain from publishing photos of her beaching and/or demolition, of any kind and at any stage of operations, in this thread. We invite all members to respect the desire of Georgios Express friends that have worked hardly for her sarvival. Thank you for your understanding and compliance.

----------


## arne

It is verry sad to hear of the loss. But historic photo's of the "Roi Baudouin" on the beach and in a later scrap state is also needed to let everebody nows about the criminal minds of some not seamended and shiplovers bureaucrats !!!! :Mad: :sad::-x
Here in Belgium we are all verry mad that even here nobody in governement even answer or mail's and we are sade and shockd non museum have some intrest to save the "R B " and in maritime heritage !!!!!
Never the less please get manny photo's of her and we don't forget...
Here a photo of a other fine (sister)ship at the scrabyard the ex-Prss Astrid
Regards,
Arne

----------


## opelmanos

κοιταξα την φωτογραφια που καταχωρησε ο φιλος μας ο ΑΡΝΕ.αρχισαν κιολας να το κοβουν απο την πλωρη?μαλλον σημερινη ειναι αυτη η φωτογραφια. κριμα πραγματικα,παρολο που δεν ειναι το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο εχω συγκινηθει πολυ  με ολο το σκηνικο των τελευταιων ημερων.θα μπορουσε να ηταν το δικο μου αγαπημενο καραβι.τους καταλαβαινω απολυτα τις προσπαθειες που εκαναν για να σωθει .ακριβως ετσι νιωθω και εγω για το θεοφιλος.

----------


## ndimitr93

> κοιταξα την φωτογραφια που καταχωρησε ο φιλος μας ο ΑΡΝΕ.αρχισαν κιολας να το κοβουν απο την πλωρη?μαλλον σημερινη ειναι αυτη η φωτογραφια. κριμα πραγματικα,παρολο που δεν ειναι το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο εχω συγκινηθει πολυ  με ολο το σκηνικο των τελευταιων ημερων.θα μπορουσε να ηταν το δικο μου αγαπημενο καραβι.τους καταλαβαινω απολυτα τις προσπαθειες που εκαναν για να σωθει .ακριβως ετσι νιωθω και εγω για το θεοφιλος.


Μάλλον δεν την κατέχεις την αγγλική.......είναι από ένα αδερφό πλοίο η φωτογραφία που έχει την ίδια κατάληξη......:sad:

----------


## Django

Η φωτογραφία ειναι από το παλαι ποτέ Μπαρι Εξπρές που κόπηκε πριν λιγα χρόνια στην Ινδια. Τόσο οι συμμετέχοντες στην προσπάθεια διάσωσης του πλοίου όσο και οι moderators εχουμε ζητητσει να μην ανέβουν φωτογραφιές από την αναποφευκτη (; ) προσάραξη και διάλυση του πλοίου μας. 

Αλλά επειδή το πλοίο ειναι all in one piece ακομα παρακαλώ στείλτε το SOS e-mail στην διεύθυνση που σας έδωσα λίγο πιο πάνω. Δείτε το σα να ρίχνετε μια τελευταία φωτοβολίδα. Με την ελπίδα οτι κάποιοι θα την δουν ..

----------


## nkr

Καμια φωτογραφια του εχουμε του Γεωργιος express?

----------


## Ergis

εγω αν υπαρξει θα ηθελα να δω μια φωτογραφια απο την διαλυση του.....αν οχι εδω σε καποιο αλλο σχετικο θεμα

----------


## sylver23

Ειπαμε οτι το πλοιο ακομα ειναι αθικτο.Αρα το θεωρω λιγο ανουσιο να ζητατε φωτο απο εκει.Περα απο αυτο καποιοι ζητησαν να μην ανεβουν φωτο και δεν εννοουν στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα αλλα γενικα στο ναυτιλια...
Ας αφησουμε οσους θελουν να ασχοληθουν με την τυχον διασωση του να γραφουν εδω και ας αποφυγουμε ανουσια σχολια και να ζηταμε φωτο προς το παρων

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι, προέχουν τα μηνύματα προς τα Ναυτικά Μουσεία.

Το πλοίο "... είναι ακόμα ζωντανό, στη σκηνή, σαν rock συγκρότημα".

Kάντε καλύτερα μια ευχή. 

Αν πάλι θέλετε τόσο πολύ να δείτε κάτι που εμείς δεν θέλουμε, μπορούμε να σας δείξουμε εικόνες από την Aliaga της επόμενης εβδομάδας, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση σε αυτό το θέμα.
Έχουμε επαφές με φίλους από την γενέθλια γη της Μικράς Ασίας που θα μας στείλουν φωτογραφίες του πλοίου την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

Όχι, όμως, σε αυτό το θέμα.

Εμείς, πάντως, ελπίζουμε το πλοίο να δραπετεύσει και να μεθορμίσει από την Aliaga στην Aμβέρσα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι προσπάθειες συνεχίζονται και επικεντρώνονται στο επιχειρηματικό δαιμόνιο των Τούκων "ανακυκλωτών".
"Κύριοι μπορείτε να κερδίσετε περισσότερα αν δεν βιαστείτε."

Πέρα από αυτό, θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"*, ότι και να γίνει από εδώ και πέρα, θα παραμείνει για πάντα ολοζώντανο.
Ο *Jolly Roger* έχει φροντίσει για αυτό.
Ημερολόγια καταστρώματος, φωτογραφίες, καταγραφές δρομολογίων, τα πάντα
Όλα αυτα μαζί με τα βιώματα όλων μας αποτελούν τη        *Μ  Ν  Η  Μ  Η.*
Αυτή τη μνήμη που ζητήσαμε όλοι να σεβαστούν, απευθύνοντας έκκληση να μην ανεβούν φωτογραφίες με το* "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* στην Aliaga.
Ελπίζαμε ότι η έκληση θα γινόταν σεβαστή.
Δεν έγινε και αυτό είναι, βέβαια, είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός.

Ο περίφημος* Selim San* έστειλε και σε μένα το περίφημο e-mail με τις φωτογραφίες του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στην Aliaga.
Δεν θα τις ανεβάσουμε εδώ.
Αλλά, δόξα το Θεό, υπάρχουν και τα προσωπικά e-mail.
Πέρα από τους ανταγωνισμούς φίλοι, υπάρχει και η        *Μ   Ν   Η   Μ   Η.*

Νιώθω πολύ μεγάλη χαρά που γνώρισα τον *Jolly Roger.*
Και νιώθω ακόμα μεγαλύτερη χαρά που γνώρισα όλους εσάς.
Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλα.
Τα ταξίδια με το* "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* συνεχίζονται.   

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους η περίφημη αεροφωτογραφία του *"ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ"* που συνόδευε το εκπληκτικό κείμενο του Jolly Roger με τίτλο *"... Ελεήστε τους!"* που δημοσιεύτηκε στο τεύχος:*32* του περιοδικού* "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ",* τον Οκτώβριο του 1995.
Πολύ κοντά στον πρώτο παροπλισμό του πλοίου.
Το τεύχος αυτό έχει τον περίφημο *Corto Maltese* στο εξώφυλλό του.

Το κείμενο αυτό θα το ανεβάσουμε σε λίγες ημέρες, πιθανόν με κάποιες προσθήκες ....

Γεώργιος Εξπρές.JPG

----------


## Naias II

> Αυτή τη μνήμη που ζητήσαμε όλοι να σεβαστούν, απευθύνοντας έκκληση να μην ανεβούν φωτογραφίες με το* "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* στην Aliaga.
> Ελπίζαμε ότι η έκληση θα γινόταν σεβαστή.
> Δεν έγινε και αυτό είναι, βέβαια, είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός.
> Γεώργιος Εξπρές.JPG


Βασικά θα διαφωνήσω. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι λυπηρό ή κακό αν ανέβουν φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από την Aliaga και θα σας πω με ποια σκοπιά το βλέπω:
*1.* Το πλοίο το βλέπαμε και σε φωτογραφίες παρατημένο και εγκαταλειμμένο στην Ελευσίνα σε ελεεινή κατάσταση, αλλά παρόλα αυτά ανέβηκαν οι φωτογραφίες του, τώρα που πήγε στην Aliaga και εφόσον* ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΛΥΘΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ* μας ενοχλούν οι φωτογραφίες του;
*2.* Θεωρώ καλύτερο να έχουμε φωτογραφίες του από τις τελευταίες στιγμές παρά να έχουμε σαν τελευταία την ρυμούλκηση από το ¶γιος Νεκτάριος. Εγώ προσωπικά αν ήμουν εκεί θα το έβγαζα μια τελευταία φωτογραφία και θα την μοιραζόμουν αυτή τη στιγμή.

Υ.Γ: Όπως τόνισα και πιο πάνω για να μην παρεξηγηθούν τα λεγόμενά μου εννοείται ότι δεν θέλουμε να δούμε φωτογραφίες του να διαλύεται με κομμένες λαμαρίνες κλπ. Εξάλλου δεν θα έχει κανένα νόημα.

----------


## giorgos....

αυτό ζητήσαμε και εμείς φίλε Naias II. να μήν ανέβουν φωτογραφίες απο την διάλυση του πλοίου.. επιδή θέλουμε να θυμόμαστε το πλοίο ακέραιο.. όπως είναι ακόμα και όχι κομένο στη μέση.. θα προτιμούσα να μοιραστώ μια καλή και όμορφη στιγμή της ζωής του πλοίου μαζί με όλο το φόρουμ και όχι μια λίγο πρίν το θάνατο.. αν παρομοιάσεις τα καράβια με τη ζωή του ανθρώπου θα δείς οτι υπάρχουν μεγάλες ομοιότητες..

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

μήπως όμως έτσι εθελοτυφλούμε?
έχουμε δει παρα πολλα αγαπημενα μας καμαρια, τεμαχισμένα.
ξέρουμε όλοι μας, πολυ καλα, πως ετσι θα γινει και ο ROI.
ίσως είναι καλό να τον δούμε -εστω σε πμ, οσοι αντεχουμε- για να πυρωσει κι άλλο μεσα μας το συναισθημα:
"ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ!!"  "'κανενα άλλο διαμαντι δεν θα γινει ετσι"

ή καπως έτσι τέλοσπάντων, δεν διακρίνομαι κ για τη γλαφυροτητα του λόγου μου . ..

----------


## Ellinis

Κύριοι, το θέμα των φωτο της διάλυσης έχει κλείσει οριστικά. Αν κάποιος τις ανεβάσει, θα διαγραφούν. Τώρα για το επιχείρημα "εχω ξαναδεί, τι πειράζει" ... και εγώ εχω δει ένα λιωμένο σκυλί στην άσφαλτο αλλά δεν θέλω να ξαναδώ. 

Όσο για το πότε "πυρώνει" το συναίσθημα, περί ορέξεως λόγος ουδείς. ¶λλα "πυρώνουν" όταν βλέπουν ένα σκαρί να δαμάζει τα κύματα και φαίνεται πως άλλοι "πυρώνουν" όταν το βλέπουν κομματάκια. Τι να πω... 

Όποιος θέλει φωτο διάλυσης ας τις ψάξει αλλού. Εδώ δεν θα τις δεί.

----------


## Ηριδανός

> Αυτή τη μνήμη που ζητήσαμε όλοι να σεβαστούν, απευθύνοντας έκκληση να μην ανεβούν φωτογραφίες με το* "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* στην Aliaga.
> Ελπίζαμε ότι η έκληση θα γινόταν σεβαστή.
> Δεν έγινε και αυτό είναι, βέβαια, είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός.
> 
> 
> Πέρα από τους ανταγωνισμούς φίλοι, υπάρχει και η *Μ Ν Η Μ Η.*


Αγαπητέ ROI BAUDOUIN.

Τι εννοείτε λέγοντας *"Ελπίζαμε ότι η έκληση θα γινόταν σεβαστή"* ; Eξ όσων γνωρίζω η έκληση σας έγινε απόλυτα σεβαστή και δεν είδαμε καμμία εικόνα του πλοίου από την Aliaga στο nautilia. Πράγμα που πρέπει να ομολογήσω με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα αφού έχω και εγώ με εσάς την ίδια άποψη. Εκτός βέβαια αν στην έκληση σας περιλαμβάνατε και όλα τα ασχολούμενα με την Ναυτιλία και την θάλασσα φόρουμς στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, τα sites με ναυτιλιακές ειδήσεις, και γενικά όλο το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ανά τον κόσμο. Δεν νομίζετε όμως ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν κάπως αυταρχικό, αλαζονικό και υπερφίαλο ; Θεωρώ ότι όπως υπάρχουμε στο παρόν φόρουμ 10, 20, 50 άτομα που δεν επιθυμούμε να δούμε εικόνες του πλοίου σε διάλυση, υπάρχουν και άλλοι τόσοι (ίσως και περισσότεροι) που να θέλουν να τις δουν. Εξαιρετικό πράγματι το nautilia σαν φόρουμ, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και το επίκεντρο του σύμπαντος διαδικτύου.

Όσο για το περί "ανταγωνισμών", εννοείτε ότι υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός όταν κάποιοι άνθρωποι θέλουν να δουν κάποιες φωτογραφίες ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι όχι ; Mου ακούγεται κάπως τολμηρή σαν σκέψη. Μήπως θέλουμε να βλέπουμε φαντάσματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν και να δαιμονοποιούμε καταστάσεις ;

Θέλω να κλείσω το παρόν μήνυμα λέγοντας ότι αν και καθόλου δεν θα επιθυμούσα να δω φωτογραφίες του πλοίου σε διάλυση, αν συνέβαινε παρ' ελπίδα κάτι τέτοιο, καθόλου μα καθόλου αυτό δεν θα διέγραφε αυτομάτως την προσωπική μου ΜΝΗΜΗ από ταξίδια και θαλασσινές εικόνες που έχω ζήσει με αυτό το ιστορικό πλοίο. Καλώς ή κακώς (μάλλον καλώς) οι φωτογραφίες δεν μπορούν να διαγράψουν την ΜΝΗΜΗ.

----------


## harlek

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τη συναισθηματική φόρτιση αρκετών μελών και τη σέβομαι. Από την άλλη, γιατί να μας ενοχλούν οι φωτογραφίες του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου στο διαλυτήριο κι όχι κάποιου άλλου, που μπορεί κι αυτό να είναι "αγαπημένο" για ορισμένους; Εκτός κι αν έχει απαγορευτεί το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από Alang/Aliaga γενικώς.
Από την άλλη, θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει ένα θέμα "Φωτογραφίες από Διαλυτήρια πλοίων" στο οποίο θα μπαίνει όποιος θέλει, χωρίς να θίγονται οι ευαισθησίες όσων "δεν αντέχουν".
Τέλος, θέλω να πω ότι και κομμένο να το δεις σε μια φωτογραφία, αν το αγάπησες το βαπόρι και το έζησες θα το θυμάσαι για πάντα ακμαίο και όλο ζωή. Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, η διάλυση ενός πλοίου είναι μέρος του κύκλου του οπότε νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται σε ένα καθαρά ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ.
Στο κάτω κάτω, είναι "σίδερα" με τα οποία δεθήκαμε (την παρομοίωση με λιωμένα ζώα ή τεμαχισμένους ανθρώπους τη θεωρώ -το λιγότερο- άστοχη).

----------


## karystos

Νομίζω ότι το "αποφασίζουμε και διαγράφουμε" δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λύση σε ένα forum. Σέβομαι τα συναισθήματα του καθενός, αλλά δε δέχομαι τέτοιου είδους προστατευτισμούς. Ούτε και το "αρνούμαι να δω την πραγματικότητα" το ασπάζομαι, αλλά αυτό αφορά τον καθένα ξεχωριστά και δεν μου πεφτει λόγος. 

Από τη στιγμή που έχουν δημοσιευτεί φωτογραφίες άλλων πλοίων από τα διαλυτήρια (και αλλίμονο αν απαγορευόταν να ανεβούν) δεν μπορώ καθόλου να καταλάβω για ποιό λόγο "απαγορεύεται" για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Προσωπικά δε δεχομαι καμιά τέτοιου είδους απαγόρευση ή απειλή διαγραφής και θα ήθελα στο θέμα να πάρει σαφώς θέση η Διαχείριση. 

Θα πρέπει μήπως να ερωτάται κάθε φορά ο οιοσδήποτε, που έχει δεθεί συναισθηματικά με ένα βαπόρι, αν ενοχλείται από κάποια φωτογραφία ή όχι; Αν αυτό ισχύει για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ γιατί δεν ίσχυσε για τα άλλα βαπόρια; Γιατί πριν ανέβουν οι φωτογραφίες του NOGA π.χ. κομμένου στα δύο δεν ερωτήθηκε κανείς αν ενοχλείται; Ανέλεγε κάποιος ότι ενοχλείται θα έβγαινε κι εκεί απαγορευτικό; Δε νομίζω. Γιατί; Τι ήταν το NOGA; Παρακατιανό ενώ το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ δεν είναι; Επιλεκτική μεταχείριση και εδώ; Απορώ ειλικρινά. Πιστεύω ότι μια τέτοια θέση δεν θα γίνει ποτέ  αποδεκτή από τους διαχειριστές.  

Το πολυ που θα μπορούσε να γίνει, συμφωνώ με τον harlek, είναι να ανοιχτεί ένα θέμα ξεχωριστά, για να μπορεί να το επισκέπτεται όποιος θέλει. Αν και η επιλεκτική αντιμετώπιση και ο προστατευτισμός είναι κάτι που επιμένω ότι δεν έχει θέση σε μια ιστοσελίδα φτιαγμένη για ελεύθερη ανταλλαγή απόψεων.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε karystos, θα συμφωνήσω με όλα όσα έγραψες. Με μόνη διαφορά οτι αντί για τη λέξη "προστατευτισμός" θα διάλεγα τις λέξεις "κατανόηση συναισθημάτων". Παραπάνω έγεινε η παράκληση από άτομα που προσπάθησαν να κινήσουν τη διαδικασία διάσωσης του πλοίου, να μην αναρτηθούν σχετικές φωτο. Σε μια ελάχιστη ένδειξη κατανόησης των συναισθημάτων τους συμφωνήθηκε η μη ανάρτηση φωτο του διαλυόμενου Γεώργιος στο θέμα του πλοίου.

Ασφαλώς δεν πρέπει να γίνεται επιλεκτική αντιμετώπιση και έτσι υποστηρίζω την πρόταση να δημιουργηθεί μια ξεχωριστή ενότητα στη gallery με θέμα τις διαλύσεις, και εκεί να ανεβαίνουν όλες οι σχετικές φωτο. Έτσι θα αποφευχθούν οι όποιες προστριβές στο μέλλον που σχετίζονται με τις εικόνες διαλυόμενων πλοίων. Για κάποιους (συμπεριλαμβάνω και τον ευατό μου σε αυτούς) η διάλυση είναι το φυσιολογικό τέλος του κύκλου ζωής ενός πλοίου, αλλά για κάποιους άλλους είναι μια εικόνα που δεν θέλουν να την έχουν στο μυαλό τους. Πόσο περισσότερο όταν θα εμφανιστεί χωρίς προειδοποιήση στην ιστοσελίδα του πλοίου. Αυτό είναι που προσπαθούμε να διαφυλάξουμε εδώ.

----------


## giorgos....

κατ' αρχήν θα ήθελα να πώ πως η ίδια *ΕΚΚΛΗΣΗ* και *όχι* *ΔΙΑΤΑΓΗ* όπως κάποιοι την ερμηνεύουν έγινε και σε σελίδες του εξωτερικού όπως το ferrypublications, το fakta και όχι μόνο. Και ας καταλάβουμε επιτέλους τί σημαίνει η λέξη έκκληση. Σημαίνει παράκληση. Όχι εντολή ή απαγόρευση..
Επειδή το θέμα πήρε διαστάσεις και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω το φορουμ να επηρεαστεί απο αυτό θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ οτι θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί μια ενότητα που θα μπορεί να ανεβάσει ο καθένας φωτογραφίες πλοίων απο τα διαλυτήρια.. και απο μέρους μου θα κλείσει το θέμα αυτό και ευχαριστώ θερμά όσους σεβάστηκαν την επιθυμία κάποιων ανθρώπων (συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και τον εαυτό μου) και δεν ανέβασαν φωτογραφίες..

υ.γ Το αν είναι παρακατιανό το Γεώργιος Εξπρές δεν ξέρω με ποιά κριτήρια μπορούμε να το κρίνουμε. Θέλω να πιστεύω και να ελπίζω πως δεν θα υπάρξουν κάποιοι που θα γράψουν εκπληκτικές και συγκινητικές κουβέντες για το πλοίο αποσκοπώντας να μας κάνουν να δακρύσουμε, ενώ οι ίδιοι δεν τα πιστεύουν..

----------


## karystos

Φίλε μου ellinis λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα με άλλα λόγια. Το ερώτημα που παραμένει είναι γιατί να μπορώ να δω εικόνες του διαλυόμενου ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ή του ΚΑΜΕΙΡΟΣ ή δεν θυμάμαι κι εγώ ποιού άλλου στο θέμα του πλοίου, αλλά να απαγορεύεται να δω τις φωτογραφίες του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Πες το κατανόηση, πες το όπως θέλεις. Είναι επιλεκτική μεταχείριση ή όχι; Στο μήνυμά σου γράφεις ότι οι φωτογραφίες θα διαγραφούν και ότι όποιος θέλει να τις δει ας πάει να ψάξει αλλού κι όχι εδώ. Που "εδώ"; Ειλικρινά δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Απαγορεύεται δηλαδή κάποιος να μην είναι fan του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου και να το αντιμετωπίζει όπως όλα τα άλλα; Απαγορεύεται κάποιος να μην το χωνεύει καθόλου; Θα του επιβάλουμε με το ζόρι και αγάπη και κατανόηση; Τα μέλη του forum πρεπει να έχουν τα ίδια συναισθήματα;

Και δεν μιλάω βέβαια για επιλεκτική μεταχείριση του πλοίου αλλά επιλεκτική μεταχείριση των συναισθημάτων. Γιατί κανείς μας δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να κατανοήσει τα συναισθήματα ενός λάτρη του NOGA, αλλά έγινε ολόκληρος ξεσηκωμός για τα συναισθήματα εκείνων που αγάπησαν το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ; Και μην ταυτίζουμε εκείνους που δεν θέλουν τις συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες με εκείνους που προσπάθησαν να το σώσουν. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι, που έχουν κάνει κι αυτοί μεγάλο αγώνα για να σωθεί το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ και το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ που δε συμφωνούν καθόλου. 

Νομίζω πως το θέμα πάντως ξεπερνάει το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Ένα forum είναι ένας τόπος με περισσότερη ελευθερία και περισσότερη αλήθεια από αυτή που μας σερβίρεται δεξιά κι αριστερά. Η αλήθεια ούτε ευγενική είναι, ούτε και μεγάλη κατανόηση έχει. Αυτή είναι και η αξία της. Αν αρχίσουν για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο οι περικοπές, εσύ το είπες κατανόηση εγώ το είπα προστατευτισμό - δεν έχει και τόση σημασία, οι επιλογές, οι απαγορεύσεις, κι όλα τα παρόμοια, το μόνο που θα καταφέρουμε είναι να πριονίσουμε την καρέκλα πάνω στην οποία καθόμαστε. Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Αρχής γενομένης θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια. Αν κάποιος μεθαύριο ζητήσει κατανόηση για το τάδε θέμα, επειδή για προσωπικούς λόγους δεν το αντέχει, τι θα γίνει; Ξανά μανά επιλεκτική μεταχείριση για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ή εκ νέου απαγόρευση;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Karystos, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο απλά από όσο προσπαθείς να τα περιγράψεις.

Για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" έγινε μια κινητοποίηση που όμοιά της δεν έχει ξαναγίνει έως τώρα.
Ότι έγινε για το καράβι αυτό, δεν έγινε ούτε για το "Εγνατία", ούτε για το "Κεφαλληνία".
Ηταν η πρώτη φορά που απλοί πολίτες προσπάθησαν να κάνουν κάτι που από την αρχή φαινόταν ότι ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθεί.
Παρόλα αυτά προσπάθησαν όσο μπορούσαν.

Ένα ακόμα πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο σε σχέση με το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* είναι ο ίδιος ο *Jolly Roger*, ο πιο πιστός φίλος του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Έχουμε δημοσιεύσει τόσα κείμενα και τόσες φωτογραφίες του Jolly Roger που αν κάποιος τις είχε διαβάσει, νομίζω, ότι ποτέ δεν θα έγραφε όσα έγραψαν παραπάνω οι καλοί φίλοι Ηριαδανός και Karystos.

Μέσα από τα κείμενα του Jolly Roger (στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"), πρoσωπικά εγώ έγινα καραβολάτρης.
Έμαθα να αγαπώ τα πλοία, να τα βλέπω με άλλο μάτι, να τα ακούω και να τα νιώθω.
Δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ άλλοτε κείμενα όπως αυτά που έγραψε ο *Jolly Roger.*

Μάλιστα, σιγά σιγά αρχίσαμε να καταλαβαίνουμε ότι τα απίστευτα αυτά κείμενα μπορεί και να είχαν γραφτεί για το καράβι αυτό, το θρυλικό *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές".*
Όλα αυτά για μένα αρκούν για να μην ανεβάσω τις φωτογραφίες που έστειλε ο Selim San.

Σε σχέση με τον υπόλοιπους φίλους, αυτό που κάναμε ήταν μια απλή έκκληση να μην ανεβούν φωτογραφίες από την Aliaga.
Ούτε απαγόρευση, ούτε διαταγή, ούτε τίποτα άλλο.
Οι φωτογραφίες που έστειλε, παρόλο που σ' αυτές το πλοίο είναι ακόμα ζωντανό, αποτελούν προάγγελο του επερχόμενου θανάτου.
Γι' αυτό για μένα, καλό θα ήταν να μην ανεβούν ούτε αυτές.

Τελειώνοντας θα προέτρεπα όλους τους φίλους που εκφράζουν διαφωνίες για τα παραπάνω, να διαβάσουν πρώτα τα κείμενα του Jolly Roger που έχουμε ήδη ανεβάσει.
Αν τα διαβάσουν, πιθανόν, και να συμφωνήσουν μαζί μου.

Προσωπικά, άλλον άνθρωπο σαν τον *Jolly Roger* δεν έχω γνωρίσει.
Προσωπικά, άλλο καράβι σαν το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* δεν έχω γνωρίσει.
Προσωπικά, δεν έτυχε να συναντήσω ποτέ άλλοτε *τόσους ανθρώπους* που να έχουν διάθεση να βοηθήσουν σε ένα κοινό σκοπό, όπως ήταν η διάσωση του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". 

Και αν όλα τα παραπάνω σας φαίνονται ακατανόητα, κλείστε απλά τα μάτια και ακούστε το περίφημο *"Yukali"* των *Kurt Weil - Bertolt Brecht*
"Η ζωή κυλάει χωρίς να μας ρωτάει"

Αν και το *"Yukali"* δεν σας πει τίποτα, τότε μπορείτε να ανεβάσετε όσες φωτογραφίες θέλετε από τα "ανακυκλωτήρια" της Aliaga ......

----------


## hayabusa

προσωπικά θα ήθελα και εγώ να δω φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο στην Τουρκία. Σέβομαι απόλυτα τον αγώνα που έγινε αλλά δεν νομίζετε είναι παράλογο να φοβόμαστε να αντικρύσουμε την πραγματικότητα;

----------


## karystos

Αγαπητέ φίλε ROI BAUDOUIN εγώ νομίζω αντίθετα πως δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Δεν είναι κάτι που αφορά μόνο το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αλλά κάτι που αφορά το ίδιο το forum. Μιλάτε για έκκληση. Όταν οι φωτογραφίες, αν ανεβούν, θα διαγραφούν, αυτό είναι έκκληση; Να ξεφύγουμε λίγο από τα προσωπικά συναισθήματα. Υπάρχει περιορισμός στο τι θα γράφεται και δεν θα γράφεται σε αυτό το forum; Πάντοτε βέβαια με την προυπόθεση ότι αφορά τα βαπόρια και τη θάλασσα; Ρωτάω πολύ απλά. Υπάρχει η ελευθερία της αντίθετης άποψης; Αν κάποιος αγνοήσει την έκκληση, όπως έχει κάθε δικαίωμα και ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες από τη διάλυση του πλοίου, τι θα γίνει; Θα κοπούν; Με ποιό σκεπτικό, όταν οι ανάλογες φωτογραφίες άλλων πλοίων δεν κόπηκαν; 

Σε ό,τι αφορά τον Jolly Roger. Προσωπικά συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, επειδή κι εμένα τα γραφτά του μου άρεσαν πολύ. Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι τα έχω διαβάσει όλα και μάλιστα πολλές φορές. Όμως αυτό σημαίνει πως πρέπει όλοι να συμφωνούν μαζί μας; Τέλος θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι οι κινητοποιήσεις για το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ και ιδίως για το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ ήταν εξ ισου σημαντικές, άσχετα αν δεν πήραν τόση δημοσιότητα όσο για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Για το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ κινητοποιήθηκαν άνθρωποι για να το φέρουν από την Τανζανία, μόχθησαν, χτύπησαν πόρτες, προσφέρθηκαν να βοηθήσουν, έκαναν τον αγώνα τους χωρίς να έχουν τη συμπαράσταση ενός forum και τις δυνατότητες επικοινωνίας που δίνει. Για να σωθεί ένα πλοίο χτισμένο στην Ελλάδα! Ένα πλοίο πολύ πιο ταπεινό και καταφρονεμένο από το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, που δεν είχε την ευτυχία να έχει έναν άνθρωπο με το ταλέντο και τον συναισθηματικό κόσμο ενός Jolly Rοger για να το υμνήσει.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Karystos, σου το επαναλαμβάνω.
Το θέμα είναι πολύ απλό.
Αν τόσο πολύ θέλεις να δεις, ή να ανεβάσεις, φωτογραφίες από τα "ανακυκλωτήρια" της Τουρκίας, θα ανοιχτεί ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα με τίτλο "Ανακυκλώσεις πλοίων" και θα ανεβαίνουν εκεί οι σχετικές φωτογραφίες.

Αν μετά από όσα γράψαμε εκτιμάς ότι θα πρέπει να ανεβούν, τότε δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να μην το επιτρέψει.
Σε κάποιο άλλο, επαναλαμβάνω, θέμα.
Όχι, στο θέμα του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".

----------


## MF2000gr

Συμφωνω απολυτα με το Ροι. Ετσι οποιος δε θελει να τις δει δε θα τις δει ποτε. Αλλα αυτο το χουντικο ΑΝ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΠΕΙ δεν ειναι ωραιο να λεγεται σε ενα δημοκρατικο φορουμ

----------


## Rocinante

Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ακολουθηθει το μοντελο του θεματος των δεξαμενισμων οπου εκει ανεβαινουν οι φωτογραφιες των πλοιων και οχι στο θεμα τους. Τωρα αν καποιος θελει να υποδειξει οτι υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες πλοιων στο διαλυτηριο θα μπορουσε να το δωσει υπο μορφη λινκ στο θεμα του αφου βεβαιως επισημανει με σαφηνεια περι τινος προκειται και οχι να γραψει για παραδειγμα " να μια φωτο του πλοιου" αοριστα.
Και απο εκει και περα οποιος θελει μπορει να κλικαρει και να τις δει και οποιος δεν θελει προσπερνα...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πολύ λεπτό και ευαίσθητο το θέμα. 
Αναμφισβήτητα, όσοι αγάπησαν το βαπόρι, όσοι μόχθησαν για να σωθεί, όσοι ταλαιπώρησαν τα δάκτυλά τους να γράφουν για αυτό, είτε στο παρόν site, είτε αλλού, δικαιούνται «προστασίας». Είναι άτομα με ευαισθησίες, που το συγκεκριμένο καράβι αποτελεί σημαντικό κομμάτι μιας αλησμόνητης εποχής, ενός παρελθόντος που δεν θέλουν να βγάλουν από μέσα τους, ενός παρελθόντος που κουβαλάν μαζί τους. Έτσι, σίγουρα δεν θα ήταν ηθικά πρέπον να τους υποχρεώσει κανείς να δουν εικόνες που θα προκαλέσουν μέσα τους ένα «σπάσιμο». Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, όπως όταν κάποιος δεν πάει στο νοσοκομείο να δει κάποιον ίσως όχι και τόσο στενό του συγγενή, που γνωρίζει ότι δεν θα ζήσει, επειδή προτιμά να τον θυμάται στις ωραίες του στιγμές, όταν ήταν καλά. Και γράφοντας αυτό, δεν εξισώνω, βεβαίως, τα άψυχα αντικείμενα με τους ανθρώπους. Σαφέστατα όχι. *Αυτό, όμως, που είναι όντως ίδιο είναι η επιλεκτική μνήμη*. ‘Ετσι, όπως κάποιος προτιμά να θυμάται το φίλο του, το συγγενή του, κάποιον τέλος πάντως, στα ντουζένια του, στις ομορφιές του, στα «high» του,* έχει το ακριβώς ίδιο δικαίωμα* να μην θέλει να δει το αγαπημένο του βαπόρι … εις τα εξ’ων συνετέθη, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να το θυμάται αγέρωχο να πλέει στο Αιγαίο, και να σφυρίζει στο λιμάνι του νησιού απ’όπου κατάγεται. Αυτό το δικαίωμα της επιλεκτικής μνήμης είναι σεβαστό και προστατευτέο, είτε αφορά σε ανθρώπους, είτε σε καράβια, είτε σε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι και το «αγαθό» που πρέπει να διαφυλαχθεί εν προκειμένω, παρόλο που είναι απόλυτα φυσικό να μην μπορούν όλοι να κατανοήσουν την έννοια και τη λειτουργία αυτής της επιλεκτικής μνήμης.
Επομένως, το να πούμε ένα απλό: «_Δεν βαριέσαι, λαμαρίνες είναι»_, δεν μας λύνει το πρόβλημα. 
Κάποιοι, είπαν _ΟΚ, να ανεβάσουμε τις φωτογραφίες_. Θα πουν, επίσης, _μα αφού το ξέρετε ότι πλοίο κατέληξε εκεί, τι κερδίζετε που δεν βλέπετε τις φωτογραφίες;_ Αυτό που κερδίζουν, φίλοι μου, είναι ότι κρατάνε μέσα τους εκείνη την εικόνα του παρελθόντος που έχουν επιλέξει. Μπορεί και να μη θέλουν εν μέρει να δεχθούν την πραγματικότητα. Μπορεί να θέλουν να κρατήσουν την εικόνα του πλοίου μέσα τους, σαν κομμάτι ενός παρελθόντος που δεν έχει φύγει, που κάπου βρίσκεται κρυμμένο και μπορεί να ξανάρθει. Και αυτό το δικαίωμα δεν μπορεί κανείς να τους το αρνηθεί. Μπορεί κάποιος να τους πει ρομαντικούς, ευαίσθητους, αιθεροβάμονες, ή όπως αλλιώς θέλει. Δεν μπορεί, όμως, κανείς να τους επιβάλει να δουν τις φωτογραφίες της διάλυσης, γιατί έτσι θα τους πληγώσει κατά τρόπο που κάποιοι λογικό είναι να μην αντιλαμβάνονται. Είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν δέχονται ότι το παρελθόν είναι αξία. Έχουν μάθει στη ζωή να προχωρούν μόνο μπροστά, και θεωρούν την σκέψη στο παρελθόν κόλλημα που εμποδίζει τον άνθρωπο να πάει μπροστά. Έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές τα επιχειρήματά τους, τα οποία, βεβαίως, σέβομαι. Εάν κάποιος προσπαθήσει να είναι αντικειμενικός, έχουν και δίκαιο. Ο άνθρωπος πρέπει όντως να κοιτάζει κατά βάση μπροστά. Πρέπει, όμως, και αυτοί, από την μεριά τους, να σεβαστούν όσους επιλέγουν να κρατούν ένα κομμάτι από το παρελθόν μέσα τους, κατά τον τρόπο που εκείνοι θέλουν. 
Επομένως, επειδή φυσικότατα δεν είναι οι μεν «καλοί» και οι δε «κακοί», δικαιούνται τα μέλη του site που επιθυμούν να δουν και να ανεβάσουν εικόνες του πλοίου να το πράξουν. Οι διαχειριστές του site γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά ότι δεν θα ήταν σκόπιμο να απαγορεύσουν το ανέβασμα τέτοιων φωτο ή να επιβάλουν τη διαγραφή τους. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα ήταν σύμφωνο με το νομικό και ηθικό μας πολιτισμό, θα δημιουργούσε έριδες, υπόνοιες, ανασφάλειες και ανούσιες διαμάχες. Ακόμα, θα έδινε αφορμή για χαρακτηρισμούς που δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν σχέση με τους διαχειριστές που έχω γνωρίσει εγώ.
Ας μείνει το thread του _Γεώργιος_ ως έχει, και ας γίνει κάτι σαν αυτό που προτείνει ο rocinante. Ή, αλλιώς, ας γίνει αυτό που κάποιοι άλλοι προτείνανε, δηλ. ένα ξεχωριστό thread για τα διαλυμένα καράβια, να το βλέπει όποιος θέλει..
Λύσεις υπάρχουν. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για διαμάχες.
Ας κλείσω με την ευχή, έστω και τώρα, να σωθεί το βαπόρι, ώστε μετά να γελάμε με όλα αυτά …:neutral:

----------


## giorgos....

Παιδιά όπως είναι δημοκρατικό το να θέλει κάποιος να δεί συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες έτσι είναι δημοκρατικό και για κάποιους να μην θέλουν να τις δούν. Φίλε MF2000gr θα διαφωνήσω με την έκφραση "χουντικό". Το nautilia έχει αποδείξει πως μόνο αυτό δεν είναι..
Θα ήθελα να πώ πως παρατήρησα αντιδράσεις για τις φωτογραφίες απο φίλους που εδω και 1,5 περίπου χρόνο που υπάρχει το thread για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές έχουν γράψει απο ελάχιστα σχόλια εώς καθόλου. Ή αγαπάς ένα πλοίο ή όχι.. δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να το θυμάται κάποιος τώρα στην κηδεία του.. εμένα με ενοχλεί όταν βλέπω φωτογραφίες πλοίων υπο διάλυση. Με στεναχωρεί, όποιο και να είναι αυτό. Πιό πολύ όμως για το αγαπημένο μου καράβι όπως και ο καθένας για το δικό του αγαπημένο καράβι. Για μένα το Γεώργιος Εξπρές, για άλλον το Νήσος Μύκονος, για άλλον το Noga, ή το Θεόφιλος κτλ..
Όπως και να έχει όμως ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να βλέπει ή όχι τις φωτογραφίες και νομίζω οτι είναι το πιο σωστό.. Ο φίλος karystos έριξε στο τραπέζι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα, ίσως την ιδανική λύση, να ανοιχτεί ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα ή gallery για τέτοιου είδους φωτογραφίες. Πιστεύω πως αυτό θα γίνει οπότε είναι λογικό να διαγράφονται άν δημοσιευθούν στο θέμα του πλοίου.. Το να μην ανέβουν φωτογραφίες ζητήθηκε απο τη διαχείρηση και έγεινε δεκτό.. Ειλικρινά δεν πίστευα πως θα πήραζε τόσο πολύ να μην υπάρχουν σε δημόσια θέα τέτοιες φωτογραφίες αλλα στο σκληρό δίσκο του υπολογιστή μας.  ¶λλωστε αλίμονο αν μας απαγορευόταν να διακινούμε φωτογραφίες με e-mail. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι όλοι έχουμε δεχθεί την πραγματικότητα για το τέλος του πλοίου και δεν πετάμε στα σύννεφα αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τί θα μας εξυπηρετούσε συναισθηματικά το να δούμε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες.. Θα προσέφεραν μόνο άσχημα συναισθήματα. Ας μην τα βάζουμε λοιπόν με δικαίους και αδίκους και αφού θα είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι όλοι μας με τη λύση που θα βρεθεί, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίζουμε το κλίμα έντασης..

----------


## karystos

Προς αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας να πω ότι η ιδέα της δημιουργίας ξεχωριστού θέματος δεν είναι δική μου. Συμφώνησα απλά με τον φίλο harlek που την έριξε. Η προσωπικη μου άποψη είναι κάπως διαφορετική. Έγινε μια έκκληση κι εκεί πρέπει το θέμα να μείνει. Αν η έκκληση αυτή γίνει καθολικά αποδεκτή, το πρόβλημα λύνεται από μόνο του. Αν έστω και ενας έχει διαφορετική άποψη, η άποψη αυτή πρέπει να ανέβει στο θέμα του πλοίου, έτσι ακριβώς όπως έγινε για όλα τα άλλα πλοία έως σήμερα. Είναι θέμα δεοντολογίας και λειτουργίας του forum και δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το όνομα του πλοίου ή, πολύ περισσότερο, με το τι θέλω ή δεν θέλω εγώ. Αν το κρίσιμο θέμα είναι το τι θέλω και δεν θέλω εγώ, τότε συμφωνώ με το φίλο Roi, είναι τόσο απλό και ασήμαντο που δεν αξίζει καν να το συζητάμε. Σέβομαι τα συναισθήματα, δέχομαι το δικαίωμα επιλεκτικής μνήμης, δε δέχομαι την επιλεκτική διαχείριση συναισθημάτων. Όταν ο φίλος vinman ανέβασε τη φωτογραφία του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ κομένου στα δύο στο Aliaga έγραψε από πάνω "Μια φωτογραφία για γερά νεύρα". Κάποιους τους πίκρανε πολύ και το ήξερε. Την ανέβασε όμως και καλά έκανε, αφού αυτό πίστευε. Κανείς δεν είπε τότε "είναι σκληρό για εκείνους που αγάπησαν το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ και τους ήλθε κατακούτελα ενώ εκείνοι θέλουν να το θυμούνται καμαρωτό και ζωντανό, ας φτιάξουμε ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα για να μην τους πληγώνουμε". Η αποψή μου είναι λοιπόν ίδια μεταχείριση για όλους. Στην ευχέρεια της Διαχείρισης είναι φυσικά το να επιλέξει τη Σολομώντεια λύση για να αμβλύνει τις εντάσεις. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ένα forum δεν πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητα χώρος χαμηλής έντασης. Ίσα ίσα μάλιστα. Μιας και αναφερόμαστε στο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ήταν ένα πλοίο που πράγματι ξυπνούσε έντονα συναισθήματα. Και τα ξυπνάει ακόμη και θα τα ξυπνάει,από ό,τι φαίνεται, ως την τελευταία στιγμή. Ας το αφήσουμε λοιπόν να τα ξυπνάει, είτε θετικά είναι αυτά είτε αρνητικά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα,

Θα σας παρακαλούσα να σταματήσει εδώ η κουβέντα δεν υπάρχει λόγος  να έρθουμε σε αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ μας.
Θα ανοιχτεί μια ξεxωριστή κατηγορία για τέτοιες φώτογραφίες και στο theard του Γεώργιος Εξπρές δεν θα δημοσιευτούν τέτοιες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## seaways_lover

> Πολύ λεπτό και ευαίσθητο το θέμα. 
> Αναμφισβήτητα, όσοι αγάπησαν το βαπόρι, όσοι μόχθησαν για να σωθεί, όσοι ταλαιπώρησαν τα δάκτυλά τους να γράφουν για αυτό, είτε στο παρόν site, είτε αλλού, δικαιούνται «προστασίας». Είναι άτομα με ευαισθησίες, που το συγκεκριμένο καράβι αποτελεί σημαντικό κομμάτι μιας αλησμόνητης εποχής, ενός παρελθόντος που δεν θέλουν να βγάλουν από μέσα τους, ενός παρελθόντος που κουβαλάν μαζί τους. Έτσι, σίγουρα δεν θα ήταν ηθικά πρέπον να τους υποχρεώσει κανείς να δουν εικόνες που θα προκαλέσουν μέσα τους ένα «σπάσιμο». Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, όπως όταν κάποιος δεν πάει στο νοσοκομείο να δει κάποιον ίσως όχι και τόσο στενό του συγγενή, που γνωρίζει ότι δεν θα ζήσει, επειδή προτιμά να τον θυμάται στις ωραίες του στιγμές, όταν ήταν καλά. Και γράφοντας αυτό, δεν εξισώνω, βεβαίως, τα άψυχα αντικείμενα με τους ανθρώπους. Σαφέστατα όχι. *Αυτό, όμως, που είναι όντως ίδιο είναι η επιλεκτική μνήμη*. ΅Ετσι, όπως κάποιος προτιμά να θυμάται το φίλο του, το συγγενή του, κάποιον τέλος πάντως, στα ντουζένια του, στις ομορφιές του, στα «high» του,* έχει το ακριβώς ίδιο δικαίωμα* να μην θέλει να δει το αγαπημένο του βαπόρι … εις τα εξΆων συνετέθη, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να το θυμάται αγέρωχο να πλέει στο Αιγαίο, και να σφυρίζει στο λιμάνι του νησιού απΆόπου κατάγεται. Αυτό το δικαίωμα της επιλεκτικής μνήμης είναι σεβαστό και προστατευτέο, είτε αφορά σε ανθρώπους, είτε σε καράβια, είτε σε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι και το «αγαθό» που πρέπει να διαφυλαχθεί εν προκειμένω, παρόλο που είναι απόλυτα φυσικό να μην μπορούν όλοι να κατανοήσουν την έννοια και τη λειτουργία αυτής της επιλεκτικής μνήμης.
> Επομένως, το να πούμε ένα απλό: «_Δεν βαριέσαι, λαμαρίνες είναι»_, δεν μας λύνει το πρόβλημα. 
> Κάποιοι, είπαν _ΟΚ, να ανεβάσουμε τις φωτογραφίες_. Θα πουν, επίσης, _μα αφού το ξέρετε ότι πλοίο κατέληξε εκεί, τι κερδίζετε που δεν βλέπετε τις φωτογραφίες;_ Αυτό που κερδίζουν, φίλοι μου, είναι ότι κρατάνε μέσα τους εκείνη την εικόνα του παρελθόντος που έχουν επιλέξει. Μπορεί και να μη θέλουν εν μέρει να δεχθούν την πραγματικότητα. Μπορεί να θέλουν να κρατήσουν την εικόνα του πλοίου μέσα τους, σαν κομμάτι ενός παρελθόντος που δεν έχει φύγει, που κάπου βρίσκεται κρυμμένο και μπορεί να ξανάρθει. Και αυτό το δικαίωμα δεν μπορεί κανείς να τους το αρνηθεί. Μπορεί κάποιος να τους πει ρομαντικούς, ευαίσθητους, αιθεροβάμονες, ή όπως αλλιώς θέλει. Δεν μπορεί, όμως, κανείς να τους επιβάλει να δουν τις φωτογραφίες της διάλυσης, γιατί έτσι θα τους πληγώσει κατά τρόπο που κάποιοι λογικό είναι να μην αντιλαμβάνονται. Είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν δέχονται ότι το παρελθόν είναι αξία. Έχουν μάθει στη ζωή να προχωρούν μόνο μπροστά, και θεωρούν την σκέψη στο παρελθόν κόλλημα που εμποδίζει τον άνθρωπο να πάει μπροστά. Έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές τα επιχειρήματά τους, τα οποία, βεβαίως, σέβομαι. Εάν κάποιος προσπαθήσει να είναι αντικειμενικός, έχουν και δίκαιο. Ο άνθρωπος πρέπει όντως να κοιτάζει κατά βάση μπροστά. Πρέπει, όμως, και αυτοί, από την μεριά τους, να σεβαστούν όσους επιλέγουν να κρατούν ένα κομμάτι από το παρελθόν μέσα τους, κατά τον τρόπο που εκείνοι θέλουν. 
> Επομένως, επειδή φυσικότατα δεν είναι οι μεν «καλοί» και οι δε «κακοί», δικαιούνται τα μέλη του site που επιθυμούν να δουν και να ανεβάσουν εικόνες του πλοίου να το πράξουν. Οι διαχειριστές του site γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά ότι δεν θα ήταν σκόπιμο να απαγορεύσουν το ανέβασμα τέτοιων φωτο ή να επιβάλουν τη διαγραφή τους. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα ήταν σύμφωνο με το νομικό και ηθικό μας πολιτισμό, θα δημιουργούσε έριδες, υπόνοιες, ανασφάλειες και ανούσιες διαμάχες. Ακόμα, θα έδινε αφορμή για χαρακτηρισμούς που δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν σχέση με τους διαχειριστές που έχω γνωρίσει εγώ.
> Ας μείνει το thread του _Γεώργιος_ ως έχει, και ας γίνει κάτι σαν αυτό που προτείνει ο rocinante. Ή, αλλιώς, ας γίνει αυτό που κάποιοι άλλοι προτείνανε, δηλ. ένα ξεχωριστό thread για τα διαλυμένα καράβια, να το βλέπει όποιος θέλει..
> Λύσεις υπάρχουν. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για διαμάχες.
> Ας κλείσω με την ευχή, έστω και τώρα, να σωθεί το βαπόρι, ώστε μετά να γελάμε με όλα αυτά …:neutral:


Επιτελους κι ενας φιλος του φορουμ που πιστευω πως οι αποψεις του καλυπτουν και τις δύο πλευρες. Αποψεις που εμενα προσωπικα με βρίσκουν απόλυτα συμφωνο. Ειμαι απο αυτους που θέλει να δει το "Γεωργιος" να σωζεται και να γινεται τελικα πλωτο μουσειο της ελληνικης ακτοπλοϊας. Γιατι αν γινει αυτο θα αναβιωσει και η μνημη του λατρεμενου μου "Κεφαλληνια" που τοσο αδικα χανεται στην Αφρικη. Το "Κεφαλληνια" _μου_ δεν τα καταφερε, *μακαρι να τα καταφερει ο "Γεωργιος"*. Υπαρχουν ομως και μελη που δεν γινεται να αγνοηθουν. Μπορει να θελουν να δουν τετοιες εικονες ωστε να σταματησουν να πονανε ή να προσμενουν. Να το παρουν αποφαση. Δεν λειτουργουμε ολοι με τον ιδιο τροπο. Σεβαστοι και οι μεν και οι δε. Και με στεναχωρει αφανταστα να διαβαζω _διαμαχες_ εδω μεσα. Μας εχω για μια πολυ ομορφη μεγαλη παρεα με κοινα ενδιαφεροντα καραβολατρικα και εναν ιστοχωρο που καμαρωνω που ειμαι μελος. Καπεταν Αντρεα να 'σαι καλα.

----------


## opelmanos

Ti γίνεται ρε παιδιά με το πλοίο?Έχουμε καμία εξέλιξη?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε *Karystos* για όσα γράφεις.
Αυτό που γράφεις ότι "το πλοίο αυτό πάντα ξυπνούσε έντονα συναισθήματα. Και τα ξυπνάει ακόμη και θα τα ξυπνάει, από ό,τι φαίνεται, ως την τελευταία στιγμή. Ας το αφήσουμε λοιπόν να τα ξυπνάει, είτε θετικά είναι αυτά είτε αρνητικά" είτε αυτό που νιώθουμε όλοι.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ καλέ μας φίλε *καπετάν Αντρέα* για όλα όσα έγραψες.
Οι σκέψεις σου είναι πραγματικά πολύ όμορφες και ανθρώπινες.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ καλέ μας *seaways lover* για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο βλέπεις τα πράγματα.
Είναι συγκινητικό σε αυτούς τους χαλεπούς καιρούς να βρίσκεις τόσους ανθρώπους με τους οποίους να μοιράζεσαι πράγματα που αγαπάς.
Σου υποσχόμαστε ότι θα κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για να ξορκίσουμε τη λήθη για το *"Κεφαλληνία"* και τα άλλα αγαπημένα πλοία.

Φίλε *opelmanos,* περιμένουμε ....

Υπάχουν άνθρωποι που επικοινωνούν τις τελευταίες ημέρες μαζί μας ζητώντας να ενημερωθούν τι γίνεται με το καράβι.
¶νθρωποι, κυριολεκτικά, από τις τέσσερις γωνιές του πλανήτη.
Μοιάζει σαν να τους χτύπησε ξαφνικά ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα.

Μαζί και με άλλους καλούς φίλους από το forum, έχουμε τη χαρά, να μιλάμε και να επικοινωνούμε με τον *Jolly Roger.*
Χαίρεται, ιδιαίτερα, που τόσοι άνθρωποι νοιάζονται για το καράβι αυτό.
Είναι παράξενο αυτό που γίνεται.
Παρόν, παρελθόν, μέλλον δένονται μεταξύ τους με έναν μυστηριώδη μίτο.
Τα ταξίδια με το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* συνεχίζονται.

 Η εικόνα του πλοίου που σχίζει να νερά στην καλδέρα.
¶φιξη στον Αθηνιό νωρίς το πρωΐ.
Καφές στο καφενείο και επιστροφή και πάλι πίσω.

Αίσθηση, παραίσθηση, όνειρο, πραγματικότητα.

Η καμπίνα με το νούμερο 56 περιμένει τον paroskayak.
Στη Σύρο επιβιβάζεται ο django κουβαλώντας λουκούμια και χαλβαδόπιτες.
Στην Πάρο έχει κατεβεί το μισό νησί να δει το πλοίο.
Στην Αμοργό μας περιμένει ο καπετάν Αντρέας.
Στη Νάξο μας περιμένουν όλοι οι φίλοι Αξιώτες.
Οι πράκτορες στέκονται δίπλα στον καταπέλτη.
Στη Φολέγανδρο φέρνουν γλυκά.
Στη Σαντορίνη το πλοίο δένει ανάμεσα στο *"Κίμωλος"*, στο *"Πάρος"* και στο *"Σαντορίνη".*
Κάποια κιθάρα παίζει έναν παλιό σκοπό 
Και ένα τραγούδι ναυτικό για κάποιον που δεν ήθελε να ξεχάσει.
Οι ώρες περνούν.

Το καράβι σφυρίζει και ξεκινά ......

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Χωρίς Πλάκα,έπρεπε να δενόμασταν στην πόρτα του πλοίου και να πηγαίναμε να το χαιρετούσαμε για τελευταία φορά...:cry:

----------


## EleftheriosD

Γειά σε όλους...
Λόγω του επαγγέλματος μου (ναυπηγός μηχανολόγος μηχανικός), θα με ενδιέφερε αν κάποιος γνωρίζει για πόσα λεφτά σκραπ πουλήθηκε αυτό το πανέμορφο πλοίο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας. Ρωτάω γιατί θέλω να ξέρω πόσο τσιγκούνης ήταν ο Β. Βεντούρης που ενώ σε συνεντεύξεις του άφηνε ανοικτό συνεχώς το θέμα περί διάσωσης, προέβη στην εύκολη λύση της πώλησης για παλιοσίδερα. Ταυτόχρονα θέλω να προτείνω, ότι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για τη διάσωση του (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού) μπορούμε (δεν ξέρω αν έχει προταθεί) να αγοράσουμε το πλοίο στη τιμή παλιοσίδερων. ¶λλωστε η τιμή του σκράπ στις μέρες μας λόγω της υπερπροσφοράς έχει πέσει. Από ότι βλέπω πάντως χιλιάδες κόσμος θα ήθελε να διασωθεί.

Το κόστος τώρα της σύντήρησης αν γίνει εφικτό το όνειρο δεν θα μας απασχολήσει τώρα, προέχει να μην καταστραφεί από ανθρώπους που ποτέ δεν είχαν μεράκι για τη θάλασσα και για τα καράβια που τους πηγαίνανε μικρούς στα νησιά μας.....

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ναι , αλλά το πλοίο έχει διαλυθεί ήδη ....*

----------


## seaways_lover

> Γειά σε όλους...
> Λόγω του επαγγέλματος μου (ναυπηγός μηχανολόγος μηχανικός), θα με ενδιέφερε αν κάποιος γνωρίζει για πόσα λεφτά σκραπ πουλήθηκε αυτό το πανέμορφο πλοίο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας. Ρωτάω γιατί θέλω να ξέρω πόσο τσιγκούνης ήταν ο Β. Βεντούρης που ενώ σε συνεντεύξεις του άφηνε ανοικτό συνεχώς το θέμα περί διάσωσης, προέβη στην εύκολη λύση της πώλησης για παλιοσίδερα. Ταυτόχρονα θέλω να προτείνω, ότι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για τη διάσωση του (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού) μπορούμε (δεν ξέρω αν έχει προταθεί) να αγοράσουμε το πλοίο στη τιμή παλιοσίδερων. ¶λλωστε η τιμή του σκράπ στις μέρες μας λόγω της υπερπροσφοράς έχει πέσει. Από ότι βλέπω πάντως χιλιάδες κόσμος θα ήθελε να διασωθεί.
> 
> Το κόστος τώρα της σύντήρησης αν γίνει εφικτό το όνειρο δεν θα μας απασχολήσει τώρα, προέχει να μην καταστραφεί από ανθρώπους που ποτέ δεν είχαν μεράκι για τη θάλασσα και για τα καράβια που τους πηγαίνανε μικρούς στα νησιά μας.....


Φίλε EleftheriosD καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ. Το Γεώργιος Εξπρές πουλήθηκε για σκραπ για 300000$ (σε Τουρκικές Λίρες) και όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο φίλος μας giorgos_249 ο αγαπημένος βάπορας δεν υπάρχει πιά. Όλα τέλειωσαν....  :Sad:

----------


## EleftheriosD

:Sad:  Δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου η κατάληξη αυτή. Πάντα πίστευα στο θαύμα της ναυτηλίας. Το θέμα πλέον είναι ότι έτσι όπως καταντά η ακτοπλοΐα μας δεν θα μας πηγαίνει πουθενά (άλλου τόπικ θέμα πάντως). Όσο για την άποψη μου για το αν θα πρέπει η όχι να δημοσιευτούν φωτογραφίες, θεωρώ πως στην παρούσα ιστοσελίδα καλό θα ήταν να μην υπάρχουν δεδομένης της προσπάθειας και των συναισθημάτων που τρέφουμε όλοι οι χρήστες του. Σε παγκόσμιο όμως επίπεδο, η πληροφόρηση και τα φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα, καλό είναι να υπάρχουν, προτίστως για την ελευθερία της πληροφορίας αλλά και για υλικό που μετέπειτα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για κάποιο άλλο ευγενή σκοπο. 

Εκτός θέματος πάντως, για το Παναγία Τήνου ΙΙ, νύν εξπρές Λήμνος, το οποίο ήταν το στολίδι του Αιγαίου κάποτε, μήπως ενδιαφερει κανέναν τι θα γίνει όταν αποφασίσει ο κ. Μανούσης να το αποσύρει. Θα ήθελα κάποιο από αυτή τη σειρά των Πλοίων της V.S.L. να παραμείνει αραγμένο και μουσειακό στοιχείο...

----------


## passage

Παιδιά συγνώμη για την αντίληψη που έχω, αλλά πιστεύω οτι κάποια στιγμή όλα τα βαπόρια πρέπει να κόβωνται. Κανείς δεν ξεχνάει τα αξέχαστα αυτά σκαριά και την βοήθεια που έχουν δώσει στην Ελληνική ναυτηλία αλλά δεν γίνεται να γίνουν όλα αυτά μουσείο. Στο κάτω κάτω δεν έχουν να δείξουν στους νεότερους κάτι διαφορετικό από τα υπόλιπα καράβια. Για φανταστείτε πως θα ήταν μετά από χρώνια να τα είχαμε και να σάπιζαν σαν μουσεία. Όλα τα βαπόρια έχουν την ιστορία τους αλλά δεν έχουν ψυχή. Και στο κάτω κάτω για αυτό έχουμε τις φωτογραφίες, για να τα θυμόμαστε.

----------


## giorgos....

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου φίλε passage αλλά σε κάποια σημεία έχω άλλη άποψη. Πιστεύω πως τα καράβια έχουν ψυχή για πολλούς λόγους που δεν γίνεται να αναλυθούν σε ένα post. Και βέβαια δεν γίνεται να τα κρατήσουμε όλα σαν μουσείο, απλώς προσπαθήσαμε να κρατήσουμε ένα απο όλα αυτά που πέρασαν απο τα νερά μας για να μπορούμε κάνωντας το μουσείο να θυμόμαστε όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Όσο για το για το τί έχουν να πούν τα καράβια αυτά στους νεότερους? Ότι έχει να πεί η ιστορία π.χ του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ (σε μεγαλύτερη βεβαίως κλίμακα) σε όλους εμάς που δεν την έχουμε ζήσει, ή του ΘΑΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΥ που πρόσφατα επισκέφθηκε το φόρουμ μας ή του LIBERTY που τόσο αγωνίστηκαν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι για να το φέρουν και μακάρι να καταφέρουν να το κάνουν μουσείο. Γιατί είναι η ιστορία του κλάδου τους.
Είναι καθαρά ιστορικό το θέμα.. τίποτα παραπάνω..

----------


## Hlias

Από χθες το βράδυ διαβάζω τα δύο θέματα που αφορούν το "Γεώργιος Εξπρες". Ομολογώ ότι έχω συγκινηθεί πάρα πολύ που κάποιοι άνθρωποι προσπάθησαν να σώσουν το πλοίο. Είναι πολύ όμορφο αυτό, που για κάποιους το πλοίο σημαίνει πολλά. Ψάχνοντας φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του, για να το θυμηθώ, γιατί όσα ταξίδια κάναμε με αυτό ήμουν μικρός, έπεσα στις φωτογραφίες του τέλους. Γνώμη μου, ως νέος αναγνώστης του φόρουμ, είναι ότι θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν και τέτοιες φωτογραφίες. Έτσι είναι ο κύκλος της ζωής σε όλα τα πράγματα. Και αφού περιγράφονται λεπτομερώς οι ιστορίες των πλοίων γενικά, γιατί να μην υπάρχει και η εικόνα που κλείνει τον κύκλο τις ζωής του. Προσωπικά, στεναχωριέμαι περισσότερο με τις εικόνες της εγκατάλειψης των πλοίων.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δυστυχώς αυτό συμβαίνει σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα με την έλλειψη πόρων και επιχειρηματικών σχεδίων για την διατήρηση των παλιών καραβιών. Οι Αμερικανοί με τα δόντια προσπαθούν να διασώσουν το United States, ενώ τα άλλα παλιά τους έχουν πάει για σκραπ, οι Γάλλοι το ίδιο, οι Αγγλοι, κλπ. Τα μόνα καράβια τον τελευταίο καιρό που σώθηκαν ήταν το Queen Mary και το Rotterdam. Ακόμη και για το QE2 το μέλλον είναι αβέβαιο. Το γεγονός είναι ότι τα καράβια είναι πολλά και τα χρήματα λίγα, οι δε ιδιοκτήτες τους προσδοκούν σε κέρδος από την πώλησή τους. Τουλάχιστον για τα δικά μας πράγματα αν σκεφτεί κανείς τον αριθμό των καραβιών που θα άξιζε να σωθούν, δεν φτάνουν όλα τα λιμάνια της χώρας για να φιλοξενηθούν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι αν θελει καποιος να βαζει φωτο απο διαλυτηρια ας βαζει.Τα πλοια οσο και να τα αγαπαμε, δεν παυουν να ειναι κατωτερης υποστασης απο τον ανθρωπο που τα δημουργησε, για να τον εξυπηρετουν.Κανενα πλοιο δε γεννησε αλλο πλοιο και κανενα πλοιο δεν το εχω δει με φωτοστεφανο.Η υπεβολικη λατρεια σε πλοια, αυτοκινητα, αεροπλανα, τρενα κτλ ειναι ,κατα την γνωμη μου ,λαθος και οδηγει σε υστεριες τυπου γεωργιος εξπρες κτλ.Αλλο η προσπαθεια να σωθει ενα πλοιο και αλλο να χαλαμε τις καρδιες μας επειδη καποιος ειναι λιγοτερο φανατικος απο τον αλλο, πραγμα το οποιο εγινε στην περιπτωση του γεωργιος.
Εκτος αυτου να αναφερω οτι οταν <φευγει> ενας ανθρωπος ανοιγουν το φερετρο τον βλεπουν τον αποχαιρετουν.Ολοι οι βασιλεις , προεδροι δημοκατιας, πρωθυπυργοι,θρησκευτικοι ηγετες κτλ στην ελλαδα γινονται λαικο προσκηνημα πριν τον ενταφιασμο.Δεν ειναι λιγο υπερβολη να λεμε απαγορευονται οι φωτο των διαλυμενων πλοιων?

----------


## hayabusa

μια αψογα τεκμηριωμένη και κατά τη γνώμη μου πολύ σωστή άποψη από τον φίλο ΒΕΝ. θα συμφωνήσω απολύτως !

----------


## giorgos....

εν μέρει συμφωνώ.. απο τη στιγμή όμως που κάποιοι άνθρωποι που είναι μέλη του φόρουμ και πάνω απ'όλα συνάνθρωποι μου, (γιατί πάνω απ'όλα είναι ο άνθρωπος όπως είπαμε) έκαναν *έκληση* να μήν δημοσιευθούν φωτογραφίες δεν έχω παρα να το σεβαστώ..

----------


## gtogias

> εν μέρει συμφωνώ.. απο τη στιγμή όμως που κάποιοι άνθρωποι που είναι μέλη του φόρουμ και πάνω απ'όλα συνάνθρωποι μου, (γιατί πάνω απ'όλα είναι ο άνθρωπος όπως είπαμε) έκαναν *έκληση* να μήν δημοσιευθούν φωτογραφίες δεν έχω παρα να το σεβαστώ..


 
Και εγώ σέβομαι την επιθυμία αυτών που δεν ήθελαν να τις δουν, αλλά δύσκολα μπορείς να το αποκαλέσεις "έκκληση". Μάλλον ξέφυγε λίγο το πράγμα.

----------


## Naias II

> Η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι αν θελει καποιος να βαζει φωτο απο διαλυτηρια ας βαζει.Τα πλοια οσο και να τα αγαπαμε, δεν παυουν να ειναι κατωτερης υποστασης απο τον ανθρωπο που τα δημουργησε, για να τον εξυπηρετουν.Κανενα πλοιο δε γεννησε αλλο πλοιο και κανενα πλοιο δεν το εχω δει με φωτοστεφανο.Η υπεβολικη λατρεια σε πλοια, αυτοκινητα, αεροπλανα, τρενα κτλ ειναι ,κατα την γνωμη μου ,λαθος και οδηγει σε υστεριες τυπου γεωργιος εξπρες κτλ.Αλλο η προσπαθεια να σωθει ενα πλοιο και αλλο να χαλαμε τις καρδιες μας επειδη καποιος ειναι λιγοτερο φανατικος απο τον αλλο, πραγμα το οποιο εγινε στην περιπτωση του γεωργιος.
> Εκτος αυτου να αναφερω οτι οταν <φευγει> ενας ανθρωπος ανοιγουν το φερετρο τον βλεπουν τον αποχαιρετουν.Ολοι οι βασιλεις , προεδροι δημοκατιας, πρωθυπυργοι,θρησκευτικοι ηγετες κτλ στην ελλαδα γινονται λαικο προσκηνημα πριν τον ενταφιασμο.Δεν ειναι λιγο υπερβολη να λεμε απαγορευονται οι φωτο των διαλυμενων πλοιων?


Φίλοι και φίλες, να μη ξεχνάμε αυτό που έγραψε ο ΒΕΝ αν θέλουμε τουλάχιστον να είμαστε λογικοί.
Τόσος κόσμος έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα με την υγεία, την οικογένεια του, υπάρχει πείνα,δυστυχία και εμείς λέμε πονάει η καρδιά μας να βλέπουμε κομμένο πλοίο.....
Έλεος, μη φτάνουμε στα άκρα :cry:

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορούν να δημοσιευτούν απλά να μην ειναι άμεσες εμφανίσιμες. Όποιος θέλει θα πατά το Link και θα την βλέπει. Και γώ δέν θέλω να δώ το Σαπφώ κομμένο και απλά δέν το βλέπω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αν βρω φωτο απο διαλυτιρια και εχω δικαιωμα να τις ανεβασω, θα τις ανεβασω.Και το προσωπο που αναφαιρει ο φιλος giorgos.... δεν εχει ιντερνετ οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.Εκτος αυτου εχουν ανεβει φωτο του κομενου γεωργιος αλλου, οπως και πολλων αλλων υπεροχων πλοιων που ηταν και παγκοσμιος γνωστα.Δηλαδη αυτοι που τα ανεβασαν ηταν εχθροι των πλοιων?Αφου ειναι γνωστοι καραβολατρες που πανε σε διαλυτιρια σε ινδια και αλλου για να αποχαιρετισουν τους παλιους βασιλιαδες των θαλασσων.Εχει ξεφυγει το πραγμα τελειως πιστευω και βλεπουμε τα βαπορια σαν τοτεμ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παιδιά ψυχραιμία. Όλοι οι καραβολάτρες στεναχωριόμαστε όταν δούμε φωτογραφία των καραβιών που αγαπήσαμε και ζήσαμε στα διαλυτήρια, αλλά υπάρχουν και όρια στην ευαισθησία. Είναι λυπηρό, αυτή όμως είναι η ζωή και πρέπει κανείς να ζει με την πραγματικότητα. Τα καράβια μετά από την υπηρεσιακή τους ζωή, όση είναι αυτή, κάποια μέρα θα διαλυθούν και δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο γιατί να μην δημοσιεύονται οι φωτογραφίες από την διάλυσή τους. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον BEN.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μπορούν να δημοσιευτούν απλά να μην ειναι άμεσες εμφανίσιμες. Όποιος θέλει θα πατά το Link και θα την βλέπει. Και γώ δέν θέλω να δώ το Σαπφώ κομμένο και απλά δέν το βλέπω


Συμφωνω με τον αποστολο που μας λεει οποιος θελει βλεπει, οποιος δεν θελει δεν βλεπει.Ειναι τοσο απλο, οπως κανουμε τα στραβα ματια, για παρα πολλα αλλα πραγματα στη ζωη που μας ενοχλουν.Το μεγαλο ιταλικο site NAVI E ARMATORI εχει ειδικο θεμα με διαλυτιρια πλοιων και σιγουρα η ιταλια του χριστοφορου κολομβου και πολλων αλλων θαλασσοπορων δεν ειναι αναυτος λαος, ουτε οι επιβατες βλαστημουν για μια ωρα ταξιδι με το πλοιο!

----------


## giorgos....

απο τη στιγμή που και η δοιίκηση του φόρουμ συμφώνησε στο να μήν ανέβουν, νομίζω πως δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο..

----------

